# John Deere 6110



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I might have an opportunity to purchase a John Deere 6110 4x4 with a cab but no loader. This would be my first cab tractor. I believe it is a 1999 model and has around 2200 hours on it. The local tractor mechanic and Vermeer dealer (along with being a dealer for many other tractor implements) has bought it and is going through it making any repairs needed. He was a mechanic at the Ford dealership for years and went out on his own right before they transitioned to New Holland. He is very picky and is replacing things that I would probably leave, so it will be in very good condition when he gets done. Mechanically it is in very good shape, but where it has most likely sat outside most of its life the exhaust pipe was rusty and remote valves were a little rusty. The headliner was drooping so he is putting new interior kit in it and is putting new tires all the way around. It has the power quad trabsmission with right hand reverser. All fluids and filters are being replaced along with any other normal wear component. The external three point lift control (which I love) works but he is putting new exterior hardware on it.

There are two guys ahead of me who have their names on the list to buy it when he is finished, but he told me that he would give me a good price on it if they were not interested, since my dad had dealt with him since he went or on his own and I deal with him on most things. It seems like a really good tractor and everything I have read says those series are hard to beat. The biggest trouble with it is the weight. It is a lot heavier tractor than I was looking for. I currently have around 100 acres of hay I put up, but the biggest field is 20 acres and the smallest is 2 with most being in the 4-6 acre range. They are scattered anywhere from right at my house to an hour away (the 20 acres). I currently use a John Deere 5205 to mow and roll pulling a Vermeer Rebel 5420. I have pretty steep mountains to climb hauling the equipment and I am scared that going from a 7500 pound tractor with loader and all four tires loaded to a 8300 pound dry weight tractor before loading tires and adding loader will be a pain moving as well as have me maxed on trailer weight once I add the loader. I know the extra weight will help me as far as controlling the roller with haylage on steep ground and for working my 8 acres of fields I grow produce with (as far as pulling plows, discs, and planters) but it will also add to compaction, especially with damp clay ground.

So I guess my question is for any of you that might be in the same position, would this be too much tractor weight wise for me at this point in time? I have been looking at the kubota M8200, M9000, M8540 and M9540 along with John Deere 5420 and 5520 due to higher horsepower but less weight (and better price with loader). Would this tractor be worth a premium although it only has the horsepower output of the smallest of these but yet weighs a ton more than the biggest?

And if this tractor would work for me, what would be a decent price? I have looked on Tractor House and Fast line and it seems the prices varie quite a bit around the country, but I am thinking he might want almost as much money for it as I could buy one of the tractors I mentioned previously that already had a loader. I just don't see it being worth that much to me, and then I would still have to buy a loader at some point, as I want the cab tractor to feed with in the winter.

I know this is a long posting, and one of the other guys may bite on the tractor before it is offered to me, but I just wanted to get some information from people who are much more knowledgeable than me about this so that I would be ready if it was offered. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I seem to recall some hydraulic issues with the 6000 10 series....I would inquire from other sources.

That is not too much weight.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Only you can know what you're comfortable loading on your trailer and how your clay soil reacts to to a little more weight. I think it would make a nice tractor HERE but you're your best expert on the specifics. One thing, if you're currently getting by with less weight, why are you assuming you'd load the tires? Just for the loader work?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> I seem to recall some hydraulic issues with the 6000 10 series....I would inquire from other sources.
> 
> That is not too much weight.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Actually it is not the 6000 10 series that had the hydraulic issues it was the 6000 15 series. Disregard my earlier post about the 10 series.

Regards, Mike


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for clearing up the hydraulics issue. I had actually seen a 6415 on Craigslist arty a very good price, but was warned to stay away.

I am looking at loading the tired both for loader work and for lowering the center of gravity for working on steep ground. With the loader I want to be able to attach the regular grapple and the hay grapple I use for stacking haylage. I know with the bigger loader I am going to use it to its limits like I do know on my others. On the slopes it is nice to have the weight lower to the ground. I have had the wheels come off the ground many times over the years...


----------

